# Tissue Culture



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone here has ever tried its hands on producing tissue cultured plants?

Also for the most expert people here what would you reckon the investment be in setting up a tissue culture lab. By lab I mean lab like conditions without the whole shebang.

Thank you.


----------



## alto (9 Oct 2019)

If you can’t sterilize, then just do dry-starts or emerse culture 

Tissue culture depends on sterile medium (lots and lots of variables here), suitable lighting (not as simple as it sounds), sterile cuttings (otherwise you’re going to culture a lot of bacteria and moulds) etc


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

alto said:


> If you can’t sterilize, then just do dry-starts or emerse culture


Thanks but that's not the question I am asking here. The purpose here is not to grow plants for my tanks. I am simply asking if people have tried making plant tissue cultures.



alto said:


> Tissue culture depends on sterile medium (lots and lots of variables here), suitable lighting (not as simple as it sounds), sterile cuttings (otherwise you’re going to culture a lot of bacteria and moulds) etc


Yes I am aware of that.


----------



## alto (9 Oct 2019)

OK ... perhaps more relevant is

What equipment (or access to equipment) do you have?

What experience do you have re
- botany
- tissue culture 
- nutrient mediums (the solution Tropica has developed is far trickier than the gel types)
- sterile technique
- microbiology laboratory techniques


Cost would very much depend on local markets, how much you’re able to do yourself etc etc

What are your production goals?


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks. That's more in line with what I was asking 

I have access to most equipment. I do have some equipment already used for other purposes that could be re-purposed for this project. I do not intend to have a full blown lab for his, thus my question if this is possible with less lab oriented hardware.

Experience, virtually none regarding tissue culture but looking at some dudes on youtube they don't seem that experienced that much either. Granted I don't know their results 

I know myself and I know I could do most of it myself with a few weeks of hardcore self-training. Note. I wouldn't be alone in this and I already have a guy who is way more advanced than me in this area. I just want to have opinions and view from other people.

Productions goals are to supply bigger plant producer/exporters with rare species.


----------



## Edvet (9 Oct 2019)

I never heard of it being done outside larger facilities, but why not give it a go.
I would talk to the 


Hanuman said:


> bigger plant producer/exporters


first to see what they want and if they will take the risks of using material from you in their environment. Not sure how big the risks on pathogens is and if they will risk it.


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

Edvet said:


> I would talk to the bigger plant producer/exporters first to see what they want and if they will take the risks of using material from you in their environment. Not sure how big the risks on pathogens is and if they will risk it.


Yes that's on the to-do-list obviously. I will not invest without making a proper market and business study.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Oct 2019)

Hanuman said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has ever tried its hands on producing tissue cultured plants?
> 
> ...


Check out this guys journal on the Barr Report...Lab Journal... Tissue Culture Startup He's been through quite a journey...


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Check out this guys journal on the Barr Report...Lab Journal... Tissue Culture Startup He's been through quite a journey...


I was under the impression I had seen a few weeks back a thread about home made tissue culture but couldn't remember where it was. You nailed it! Thanks again Tim.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2019)

Hi all,





Tim Harrison said:


> Check out this guys journal on the Barr Report...Lab Journal... Tissue Culture Startup He's been through quite a journey..


Certainly has. Does he still post on the Barr Report? 





Hanuman said:


> I am simply asking if people have tried making plant tissue cultures.


We used to do it as <"part of one of our courses">, and years ago I did a feasibility study for a large <"UK ornamental plant producer">.

As a commercial concern, you would need to find a niche market and then you might find that you would need to keep propagating new varieties all the time to keep in front of the big boys.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, We used to do it as <"part of one of our courses">, and years ago I did a feasibility study for a large <"UK ornamental plant producer">.
> 
> As a commercial concern, you would need to find a niche market and then you might find that you would need to keep propagating new varieties all the time to keep in front of the big boys.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks for that valuable comment. Was feeling this would be the case.

@Tim Harrison I read the whole threat. Looks way more involved than what I thought.
@dw1305 How sharp would the learning curve be without a proper university degree?


----------



## Hendre (9 Oct 2019)

I tried it before, I'll explain my process:

Glass jars and lids were boiled in water for 10 minutes
Plants and utensils soaked in bleach solution for two hours
Nutrient solution produced using Agar, boiling water and orchid fertiliser
Once the gel had set I added the plant cuttings
Sealed the jars and left them in the windowsill
Most of the plants slowly wilted away. I later found out that hormones are _critical _in tissue culture to promote root growth, rhizome growth and such. There is one person here in SA that actually converted a garage into a sterile lab to produce their own plants for the local market and are somewhat successful.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2019)

Hi all, 





Hanuman said:


> How sharp would the learning curve be without a proper university degree?


There isn't a huge amount of science knowledge required, but it would really help if you understood a bit about aseptic culture and the scientific method. We had the problems that @X3NiTH notes in the Barr Report thread, it is really difficult to avoid microbial contamination.





Hendre said:


> I later found out that hormones are _critical _in tissue culture to promote root growth, rhizome growth and such


I'd definitely buy in the culture mediums, you might need different auxin:cytokinin ratios for the propagation and growth stages. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Does he still post on the Barr Report?


His last post was his last journal entry, July 3 2019, unfortunately. I've dropped him a pm, maybe he'll reply and I'll find out how his business is doing.


----------



## Kalum (9 Oct 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Check out this guys journal on the Barr Report...Lab Journal... Tissue Culture Startup He's been through quite a journey...



wow just read that journal and fair play to the guy, quick search brought up his FB page and he's moved his lab and going to shows so seems to be doing well!

https://www.facebook.com/adkaqua/

All pretty interesting and makes you appreciate a side of it you take for granted


----------



## Hanuman (9 Oct 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, There isn't a huge amount of science knowledge required, but it would really help if you understood a bit about aseptic culture and the scientific method. We had the problems that @X3NiTH notes in the Barr Report thread, it is really difficult to avoid microbial contamination.I'd definitely buy in the culture mediums, you might need different auxin:cytokinin ratios for the propagation and growth stages.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Thank you. Yes I read that post from him.

I saw this video where the guy explains about the auxin and cythokinin ratios. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Hanuman (10 Oct 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> His last post was his last journal entry, July 3 2019, unfortunately. I've dropped him a pm, maybe he'll replay and I'll find out how his business is doing.



The man answered with good news


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Oct 2019)

That he did, good to see he's doing well and now has a little bundle of joy


----------



## Hanuman (10 Oct 2019)

He will have triple the work now


----------

